# [V] E8400, GTX 285 Black Edition, Crucil Ballistix Tracer....



## Enzyme (14. April 2011)

*Es ist an der Zeit meinen Komplett PC zu verkaufen.
Es ist für jeden was dabei !!
Verkaufe alles da ich auf ein Notebook umsteige der meinen Desktop PC ersetzten soll.

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @standart Vcore @3,4Ghz.
Läuft auch stabil mit 4 Ghz.
Wollte Ihn aber nicht weiter ausreitzen als nötig.
Inkl. Original Verpackung und unbenutzten Intelkühler.
Super Zustand !!
70€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abit AW9D Max I975X Mainboard
1 Jahr alt und in einem Super Zustand.
Inkl. Verpackung und kompletten Zubehör !
Neueste Biosversion
45€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XFX GTX 285 Black Edition @720/1400/1580 Mhz per Biosmod.
Inkl. kompletten Zubehör und Original Verpackung.
Läuft Kühl und 100% Stabil
Um diese Karte handelt es sich.
110€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XFI Extreme Audio Soundkarte retail
15€

Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2x1GB DDR2-800Mhz@4-4-4-12-2T
Super Stabil und sehr schlecht noch zu bekommen.
Alle LED´s funktionieren 
55€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enermax Liberty 500 Watt
Inkl. Original Verpackung.
● +3,3V: 28A
● +5V: 30A
● +12V1+V2: 32A
● +12V1: 22A
● +12V2: 22A
● -12V: 0,6A / 7,2W
● +5V SB: 3A
● +3,3V + 5V: 160W
● +12V: 384W
● +5V SB: 15W
Wie Neu !!
70€

Thermaltake Tsunami Dream inkl. Window
Thermaltakeusa*»*Thermaltakeusa*»*Tsunami : Tsunami VA3000BWA
Ist leider nur zu 99% Vollständig.
Die Klappe oben mit den USB Steckplätzen ist leider abgebrochen.
Man kann diese aber trotzdem noch dranstecken, sieht man nicht !!
Inkl. Original Verpackung und fast kompletten Zubehör.
Leider wie geschrieben nicht mehr alles auffindbar.
Ist immer schwierig nach ein und Ausbau der Kleinteile...
35€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thermalright 120 Extreme CPU Kühler inkl. Nanoxia Lüfter !!
Inkl. Original Verpackungen (Kühler wie Lüfter) !!
Eine Super Kombi aus Lautstärke und Kühlung.
Hat meinen E8400 Superkühl gehalten.
Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! USA
30€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razer Lycos Mirror Gaming Tastatur
Buy Razer Lycosa Mirror Gaming Keyboard | Official Razer
Inkl. Original Verpackung
Super Zustand !!!!
35€

Alle Preise verstehen sich inkl. versicherten DHL Paketversand !! 

Oder als Komplettset für 450 € *​


----------



## Batze (4. Mai 2011)

Hast Post


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2011)

Da du dich nicht meldest, ziehe ich mein Angebot zurück.


----------

